# Traducción comunitaria



## LA TIBOR

Chicos, acabo de registrarme.

Ante todo, hola a todos 

Necesitaría saber cómo se traduce al inglés 'Traducción Comunitaria', la dedicada al sector servicios.

Muchas gracias por todo...


----------



## lauranazario

Hola La Tibor... y bienvenido(a) al foro.

Si haces "traducción comunitaria" ¿sería correcto asumir que donas tus servicios? Si fuera así, podrías indicarlo diciendo *I provide free translations to the/our community*.

Si por otro lado, "traducción comunitaria" fuera algún tipo de traducción especializada, bríndanos más detalles para ofrecerte otras alternativas.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## LA TIBOR

Es un tipo específico de traducción que se da solo en el sector servicios, para todo el tema de juzgados, médicos, asesoramientos,... para extranjeros e inmigrantes. Lo están implantando en la universidad de alcalá. Estoy harta a buscar en internete a ver si encuentro algo al respecto en inglés, pero ni papa.

Y... no, no es un tipo de traducción gratuita (aunque habrá voluntarios que la practiquen).

Además, me gustaría conocer el término exacto, digamos científico.

Acabo de ver que hay una sección de terminología especializada. Ahora colgaré algo por ahí.

Muchas gracias lauranazario!!!


----------



## LA TIBOR

Field and topic:
Bueno, es de la universidad de alcalá de henares. Están desarrollando una nueva línea de estudios sobre 'TRADUCCIÓN COMUNITARIA', dedicada al sector servicios, policía, hospitales,... para extranjeros e inmigrantes.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
TRADUCCIÓN COMUNITARIA. (No hay más.)


----------



## Whisky con ron

Lo de "Comunitaria" tiene algo que ver con la Unión Europea?


----------



## LA TIBOR

Pues... mirándolo así, sí. Supongo que le habrán puesto ese nombre por lo de la comunidad económica europea.

Pero vamos, es un servicio que ofrecen también a no residentes. Digamos que es como si en juzgado, o en un hospital, contratan a un intérprete o traductor para que todo quede claro entre el que ofrece el servicio y el que lo demanda.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Sí, me imaginé que algo tenía que ver con la Comunidad (ahora Unión) Europea. Tengo amigos abogados franceses y españoles que estudian (o estudiaron) "derecho comunitario"...

Aunque tampoco es que te pueda ayudar mucho :-( porque ni idea de cómo se dice "derecho comunitario" (por la unión Europea)


----------



## Whisky con ron

Mira, busqué en el diccionatio, y dice que, por ejemplo, la política comunitaria se traduce como "common policy".  Quizás quieras decir "Common translation"?

Es un tiro largo, lo sé....


----------



## LA TIBOR

Yo lo más parecido que encontré fue 'cultural translation', pero no me convence.

A ver a ver qué más se cuece por aquí.

Gracias...


----------



## fenixpollo

LA TIBOR said:
			
		

> Es un tipo específico de traducción que se da solo en el sector servicios, para todo el tema de juzgados, médicos, asesoramientos,... para extranjeros e inmigrantes. Lo están implantando en la universidad de alcalá. Estoy harta a buscar en internete a ver si encuentro algo al respecto en inglés, pero ni papa.
> 
> Y... no, no es un tipo de traducción gratuita (aunque habrá voluntarios que la practiquen).
> 
> Además, me gustaría conocer el término exacto, digamos científico.


 
Si es un servicio (pagado) que la universidad está ofreciendo a la comunidad, podría ser *Community Translation Services*, *Translation Services Available to the* *Public, Public Translation Services*...

Esa es mi lluvia de ideas.  Ojalá alguna te sirva.


----------



## laurasss

Una posible traducción podría ser "traducción o interpretación social"???? o no es lo mismo??


----------



## LA TIBOR

No lo sé...

Yo creo que a lo mejor va a ser que es algo muy específico que se les ha ocurrido a los españoles y por eso no existe un término como tal. 

Pero cualquier ayuda se agradece. 

Gracias chicos!


----------



## Snita

Hola a todos, acabo de registrarme!

Quería confirmar que existe el término 'Community Interpreting' o ?Community Translation' pues yo soy traductora y en mi caso trabajo para un ayuntamiento londinense, no opino (aunque tarde, pero es que lo acabo de ver en este hilo) que se trate de Comunidad = Unión Europea, sino de la comunidad en general, traducimos documentos etc del servicio público, pero sobre todo tenemos bastante trabajo como intérpretes para ayudar a la comunidad, que a menudo se trata de inmigrantes en busca de asilo, pero existen voluntarios y pagados, o sea, en el registro de una agencia de traducción perteneciente al ayuntamiento.

No sé si será de ayuda, saludos

xxxx


----------



## aurilla

Qué tal las siguientes...

¨Immigrant Community Translation Services¨

¨Community Services Translations¨


----------



## Angel Rubio

Al final va a resultar que Traducción Comunitaria es una mala traducción de "Community interpreting".

Mi opinión es que un servicio así, debería traducirse al español como "Servicio público de traducción", es decir, un servicio de traducción destinado al servicio público de un colectivo, por ejemplo, los habitantes de un municipio. Su carácter de público (ya signifique de titularidad pública o dirigido al público en general), no implica necesariamente que sea gratuíto, pero sí oficial, en el sentido de que se certifique la validez, al menos a efectos de la administración que lo promueve, de las traducciones resultantes.

Espero que sirva.

Angel Rubio.


----------



## Snita

Totalmente de acuerdo, Ángel


----------



## Fausto G

Hola,

Acabo de registrarme y quisiera contribuir al tema de Traducción comunitaria (aunque a destiempo).  En Estados Unidos este tipo de servicios generalmente se denominan Language Services, e incluyen Legal, Medical, Bussines, etc. Translations or Interpreting Services.  Translation para material escrito e Interpreting cuando es oral.

Fausto


----------



## araceli

Hola Fausto y bienvenido al foro:

Gracias por tu aporte.
Las preguntas no sólo le sirven a quien las hace, sino a todo el mundo que quiera consultar posteriormente.
Algunas preguntas quedan sin una respuesta completa en el momento y después se pueden llegar a completar o no.

Saludos.


----------



## lallinmadrz

Pues contesto muy tarde respecto a la fecha en que se debatí la cuestión... pero querría aportar mi contribución, para los que consultarán el foro. Yo asistí al curso mencionado en la universidad de Alcalá de Henares, y dicho master se denomina: traducción e interpretación en los servicios públicos.


----------

